# Another prop I'm working on



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Here are a couple of pix of a new prop head I'm working on, it's my version of a banshee, but it still needs some more work. The paint job is kind of hard to make out, because for some reason my camera won't pick up on the colors. I still have to add the hair and I'm going to put some l.e.d.'s in the eye sockets and add the body which I intend to make mostly out of cheese cloth and an old wedding dress I found on E-bay.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Oooow ... looks really nice.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The expression and texturing are wonderful - she's going to be a one good-looking banshee.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

sorry to say, Its been done before


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Lookin spooky! Awesome so far, love it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Great job! I really like the texture!
Can't wait to see it all done!
.


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Looks great so far.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I really like how it is looking. I'm looking forward to seeing what it looks like with the l.e.d.s in the eyes.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I like this without any hair. Maybe make two? A bride and groom since you already plan to use the wedding dress?


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice creep factor. For some reason it reminds me of the dentist office, which is pretty creepy in itself.


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

I agree with scareme... it's got that on-edge shudder factor to it. I can just picture someone walking through a haunt in the dark, then have THAT suddenly in their face. You'll get some good screams, I'm thinking.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Looking good howlin, I think that will make an awesome banshee.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

I really like this...really looks like a screaming banshee, the texture is great.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Has a wonderful creepy look to it


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

That will be a greatlooking prop.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind words, I really appreciate it. I'm going to go all out with her, and try to really creep her out. I have a wedding dress for her, but I'm thinking of dying it black,What do ya'll think? I'm also considering dying it a grey color but I'm not sure, should I just leave it white?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Jack you slipped this in while I was in Florida. We were netless. I like it, I hope you can find one of those super long wigs. This thing will bring chills to the grown ups.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Light it up! I agree the texture and expression are great. Looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow that's very cool! 
Great sculpt!
Does kinda look a bit like Van Gogh's Scream doesn't it?


----------

